# I am happy with my TivoStresm4k



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Had a Roku tv and got an LG OLED. The 4k was kind of hijacking my Yamaha receiver so I plugged it directly into the LG. It has been reliable, snappy and fun to use. Of course I use the LG apps as well but...if I had to rely on the Stream only, I think I could!!


----------



## Stryyker (Sep 12, 2021)

mattyro7878 said:


> Had a Roku tv and got an LG OLED. The 4k was kind of hijacking my Yamaha receiver so I plugged it directly into the LG. It has been reliable, snappy and fun to use. Of course I use the LG apps as well but...if I had to rely on the Stream only, I think I could!!


I am liking it too as well. got mine yesterday (I'm a bit late to the party! lol) I paired it with a usb hub and some external storage and formatted it for internal storage. I set some animation scales in developer mode to .5x and wow. pretty quick and so far no issues. It was MUCH easier to use am external usb drive than on my walmart ONN 4k device. To even get the onn to use an external as internal requires careful android adb commands sent to it and the external formatted as "gpt" on a pc.


----------

